# HP Compaq NX6110...lots of problems



## jannapanna (Aug 26, 2006)

A couple of months ago or so, I had to take my laptop in to be reprogrammed because it kept overheating and shutting down randomly. I also had the 40GB harddisk replaced with a new 80GB harddisk, and everything was fine for a while. 

Around three weeks ago, it began shutting down randomly and overheating once more. However, those aren't my only problems! Whenever two programmes or more are running at the same time, the laptop becomes sluggish and absolutely impossible to use. When this happens, I can't even restart it, I have to shut it down and wait a few minutes before starting it up again, because it remains sluggish, otherwise. I've been looking this up on the net, and apparently this all has to do with CPU, but since I'm not computer savvy at all, I don't really understand it.

Also, before it was reprogrammed, whenever it shut down, the screen would simply turn to black and that was that. Now, everything goes kind of crazy before it shuts down...windows maximizing and minimizing randomly, the cursor zipping around the screen...and then the screen goes black. 

This usually leads to my running an error scan and/or a system restore. Everything settles for around a day or so and then it goes crazy again. I'd send it to my programmer, but I honestly cannot rustle up the money to pay for another reprogramming or something, since it exceeded my budget the other time.

At first I just hoped it was an overheating problem...but I'm not really sure what to do now.


----------



## Ralck (Dec 10, 2004)

Hello,

This still sounds to me like it could be an overheating problem. Can you post your laptop's specs so we can get an idea of what we are working with here? Also, do you have a Notebook Cooling Pad? You can pick them up at places like Staples, Best Buy, or online for 20 dollars or less.

Another thing to do: get a can of compressed air (can be found at the above-mentioned stores), and blow into the vents to try and remove any dust from the computer.

There should be a fan inside. Can you tell if that is spinning or not? Do you use your computer on your lap, a blanket/couch/pillow, or a desk? Laptops are crammed all into one little box, so they need to make sure their airflow is kept clear.

Also, I'm not really sure what you mean by 'sending it back to be reprogrammed'. Is this a technition that would clean the laptop and reinstall Windows or something like that?


----------



## laboye (Apr 11, 2006)

Welcome to TSF. It's a common mistake for users to use 'program'. I presume that by 'reprogram' you mean format the hard drive and reinstall Windows and by 'programmer' you mean a computer technician of some kind. A programmer is a person who writes applications for computers. There's a "wee" difference. Please install SpeedFan and report back the temps. Open task manager (Ctrl+Shift+Esc) and click Processes. Report the number of processes on the bottom of the window.


----------



## ungua (Feb 25, 2008)

Has this thread some follow-up? I am obviously having an overheating problem with my NX6110 and found this thread using Google. I have been told that overheating is a known isse for my notebook, which I so far cannot confirm after ca 21 months of using it. Now I am trying to verify the claim being made, that this is a common problem. Otherwise I'm quite satisfied with the reliability of my notebook.

Best regards
ungua


----------



## mikethekite (Mar 20, 2008)

I cured my nx6110 overheating problem by putting the laptop on top of a big thick book taking care not to cover the underside fan intake thus giving a bigger clearance between the cooling fan and the surface platform. Not exactly hi-tech but it works! I have ordered a laptop cooling pad which should look a little more elegant. On a side note; I have noticed that heavy use of video realy pushes the temperature up really quickly.
I hope this helps.


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

what we usually advise is to get the laptop cleaned inside... remove dust and foreign materials. Clear the vents and reapply thermal paste.

using a book or a cooling pad helps.

also refrain from using the laptop on carpets, bed, or similar places where the sheets would have the tendency to cover the vents or suck in dust or other particles.


----------



## ungua (Feb 25, 2008)

I actually parked my notebook on a hole puncher, adding some rubber tape usually used to isolate windows such that the notebook won't slide down. But the HP kept itself at temperatures around 55C anyway, even though being dust cleaned regularly. Tomorrow I'll receive a brandnew Dell XPS M1530 - looking forward to it.

Best regards
U.


----------

